# Horse pictures



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

cool I did it yeeha for me!


wow didn't know I could make them that big, sorry


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

now only if i could only down my pic's off my new camrea...lol,,, i'm still amazed that you have trees (NO A FOREST) in that part of kansas...lol, what aprt are you from again?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

This was taken at Lake Carl Blackwell in Oklahoma. Its between the Ks turnpike and Stillwater, OK. They have a really nice horsey campground and 60 miles of trails. Its about 120 miles from us. We went down a couple of weeks ago and spent the night. I'm outside of Winfield.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

So is that VIda you are riding?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Yes thats my girl. She is the only horse I ride at the moment. Thats Sassafras' ear in the corner, hubby was taking the photo. We left the babys (2 yearlings) at home which I hate to do.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Vida looks like very quiet horse. Is Sassa sorrel or palomino?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

She is a sorrel. Vida is pretty laid back most of the time, She does love to go fast though nickname Vida Mosquito because she buzzes along.


----------



## kailei_bailei (Dec 2, 2007)

you've got a nice one.......keep posting 'em!


----------



## Lorry1 (Nov 22, 2007)

Wow, it does look like thick forest that you're in. Vida looks very relaxed.

You should try posting some pics of your sorrel...

You're lucky that your hubby likes to ride with you. Mine doesn't care to ride (when I get my horse).


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

left to right Vida, Pretty Saro, Shiloh, Sassafras


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

The above photo was by hubby with his camera phone so quality istnt that great but anyway....Saro is Vida's baby and Shiloh is Sassafra' baby. Shiloh is going to be huge when she is fully grown. she is already bigger than the rest. She will be 2 in March Saro 2 in April.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Awwwww I like the last one!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice pics, the last one is gorgeous too- I love how they're all together huddled up...sooo cute. Vida is soo pretty!!


----------



## PaintsAqha (Dec 11, 2007)

*My filly*


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

They are all so very pretty. I just want to kiss them all on the nose.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

They would all love a kiss on the nose! Have to watch Saro though she is just getting past the baby nibbles. I think thats why she is sticking out her tongue


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Pretty 2 year old PaintsAqha, you sure can tell shes a QH look at those muscles and so young yet! You can always tell a qh by its butt :wink:


----------



## PaintsAqha (Dec 11, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> Pretty 2 year old PaintsAqha, you sure can tell shes a qh look at those muscles and so young yet! You can always tell a qh by its butt :wink:


Thank you very much. She has a great pedigree too!


----------

